# finding a date



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

Anyone know of a dating website that has a checkmark in your profile that says you have IBS? The toughest thing about meeting people in Long Island and NYC is that everyone is so self-absorbed you wouldn't ever think they'd understand something like IBS. It would be great to go on a date with someone knowing that you're both on the same footing in regards to IBS - otherwise you're always explaining your actions..which is just creepy after only a couple dates. Imagine how damn wonderful it would be to just say "let's stay in", and have the person totally and completely understand...why am I even going down this train of thought again...


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

well idont know off any that declare ibs but any worth being with would understand.... why not try datingdirect (dont know anything about that) erm hotornot.com thats quite god for meeting people on and even if no boyfriends on there maybe you;'ll make some great understanding friends







though my true recommendation would be go out, have fun and let some nice person find you. sometimes you cant ever find what you are looking for so just chill, have fun and remember good things come to those who wait!


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

How about you just write that you have IBS in your profile - and that way any one who has IBS will see it and perhaps have the same feelings on the subject you do. Or just explain you have IBS in your profile. Alot of people know people who have IBS, so maybe if they don't have it, they understand it a little.


----------



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing Cris! Maybe you could write to someone on the penpal list on this website? If you find another website specifically for dating people with IBS- LET ME KNOW!


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

IBS is more common peeps think, coz recently i read 1 in 5 of peeps suffer from IBS. Btw 2 those live in UK, buy Feb. 2005 issue of Woman & Home - it has an article in they on IBS, if i find that article on the website - i will save it and send it 2 any1 who wants the article 2 read.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

There are plenty of people without IBS who are homebodies! I rarely have symptoms anymore, but its nice to know that the guy I'm dating now likes to hang out on the couch and watch movies, snuggle, chat, whatever! However, I can honestly say he came as a surprise. I totally did not expect to meet him when and where I did







So, try and relax, and I wish you luck in love!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i have to say you dont have to date other IBSers, my boyfriend is "normal", for some reason he just has alot of paiteince with what i go through, he knows when im ill and need to leave and he doesnt complain about us leaving on the odd times i need to go... normal partners can support us too dont give up on being normal we can get very close to it


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ibssingles << here is a website where u can talk 2 fellow "single" ibs suffers, recently found it - good luck


----------

